# How far will he go?



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I let Eric out at 11 this morning and still isn't home  he has only just started going out, I'm worried he's lost somewhere or hurt. I've been all around the area all evening but I can't find him!! I don't know what do maybe I'm overeacting but I'm so scared.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh hun you must be worried sick  does he have to go out? hopefully he's just enjoying himself somewhere


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

No he has only been going out for the odd hour in the garden. I don't think I'll ever let him out again if he comes back. I hope he does


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They certainly know how to worry you 
Have you checked sheds and garages? Asked neighbours? Do you have any trees that he might have climbed and now be unable to get down?
If he has been neutered he isn't as likely to stray as far as an entire tom cat who will go for miles looking for a mate 
Keep going out and calling him, shake a treat tin or biscuits and hopefully he will hear you and find his way home.
I do hope he comes back soon, the worry is awful


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Do hope that you get Eric back ,as ,if it were me, I would be out of my mind with worry
As previous post said-does he have to go out-we have 3 indoor cats-2 are 14 and 1 is only 6.They are happy and healthy and most important-they are safe.

I couldnt rest knowing they were out-there are too many dangers -especially at night
Hope you get him back and if you REALLY need to let him out-make sure he is neutered so he doesnt add to the numbers of unwanted kittens 
and have him microchipped too.
He is a gorgeous kitten-very much like our youngest,little Ollie who is 6 

If he doesnt come back I would contact local vets in case he has been run over,put posters in shops ,ask neighbours to look in their sheds,garages and gardens etc
Im sure there is something on here with advice re. losing a pet
Please let us know what happens
thinking of you from Maureen


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys he has been neutered so hopefully that means he won't wander too far. 

I always planned to have him as an indoor cat hence why he has only started going out at 10 months old.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

If i were you hun i don't think i could take the worry if he keeps going for a day at a time in the future, 1 hour to suddenly 12 hours today is a big difference!  naughty puss cats like to make us panic eh!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Any news of Eric Hun? x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope he will come home soon. Have you got a cat flap?
I expect you will be up in the night to see if he is around.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope he,s back soon. Keep us posted


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

hey hope he turns up soon. the 1st day i let tazz out he was roughly teh same age as yours is now he climed a tree and was too scared to come down hes a big wimp. lol im sure he will be home soon he is probs just checking out his new area  if you are really worried you could contact your vet as tehy normally keep a missing and found pet book x 
keep us posted


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Thanks guys he has been neutered so hopefully that means he won't wander too far.
> 
> I always planned to have him as an indoor cat hence why he has only started going out at 10 months old.


10 months is about the youngest I'd dare ever suggest to someone determined to let their kitty out. So you didn't do anything wrong there

I do hope he shows up for you soon. I could never go through the worry of having in outdoor kitty again


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Still no sign  been out looking for the last hour. I haven't got a cat flap. My mums coming round to wait in/go have another look when I go to work. I've seen the same 3 cats a hundred times but not seen Eric once. Trouble is he has a fatter long haired twin so neighbours keep giving me false hope! It's just not like him at all. I am starting to expect the worse.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Don't. 24 hours feels like a year, until they arrive back and you realise it has actually only been one day. 

If I were you, I would keep walking around the neighbouhood calling for him - it will make you feel a bit better at least. Napoleon escaped out of a window when he was six months old and disappeared for 24 hours; didn't really discover this until the following morning, and I spent the whole day looking and calling for him. Just as I was giving up hope and printing off 'missing Cat' posters, I heard a very loud 'Meeoowww!!' outside the front foor, and there he was.

I think once he had realised his mistake, he laid low during the day and came back under cover of darkness...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh i am so sorry he's not come home.
Is he micro chipped?
I would now start to ring round the vets, and the RSPCA.
Also i know this is not very nice to do but having been in the same position i would give your local council a ring to see if he has be found in a accident by the roadside.
If he is micro chipped they would normally notify you. As i said it's not very nice to make the call but it hopefully will put your mind at ease.
If the council have no record of him then i would start to get some posters printed off with a good colour photo of him and a good description.When mine went walk about i put on the poster that he had a heart condition. (He does have a slight heart murmur) people might take more notice.

I would knock on all your neighbours doors and ask if you could look around their garden or wait while they have a look also in their sheds and out buildings.

Try to keep positive, many of the little rascals turn up after a day or 2.
One of mine never left the garden then after 13 years she went missing for 3 days and a young boy found her in his garden 200 yds up the road looking lost.
The other one went missing for 6 weeks last year after a lot of advertising and sleepless nights we got him back.

We will keep our fingers and paws crossed that he will turn up very soon.
Keep us posted xx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Any news on Eric. Hope he comes home soon.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Every cat I have had has given me a 24-48 hours fright a few days to a week after first being let out. I think they wear themselves out exploring, take a nap and then get confused and scared when they wake up (this is just my theory:001_smile. I think I just made the situation worse when I tore around the garden calling and begging (and occasionally crying). On all occasions it turned out the cat was either well hidden in the garden (just hunkered down out of sight and too scared to move) or in the garden next door. Check up trees as well, sometimes they climb up and are tooscared to try to come down. I am 90% positive he is close by. Try sitting down or strolling quietly around your house early dawn or dusk, maybe with a piece of crinkly paper or other pleasant noise he would associate with food and see if he makes an appearance. Good luck, holding thumbs for you.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, i've never been so worried 

I've rang the RSPCA and emailed a photo through so they will let me know if he turns up. Yes, she mentioned that councils carry mircochip readers so if the worst happens I hopefully should have found out by now....

Breaking news as I write, the neighbour has phoned my mum to say she thinks she has captured him! Just hope it's not the other ginger tom that live on the road! Fingers Crossed!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Thanks guys, i've never been so worried
> 
> I've rang the RSPCA and emailed a photo through so they will let me know if he turns up. Yes, she mentioned that councils carry mircochip readers so if the worst happens I hopefully should have found out by now....
> 
> Breaking news as I write, the neighbour has phoned my mum to say she thinks she has captured him! Just hope it's not the other ginger tom that live on the road! Fingers Crossed!


Just picked up your thread - you poor thing. You must be out of your mind. Dare I say I've been there at least 3 times and the little monsters have come home, 4 days later, and looked at me as if to say "What's all the fuss about? I was at a good party and that's all you need to know. Now FEEEEEEEED me!!!" 

I really hope that it is Eric (SUCH a cool name btw :thumbsup that the neighbour has found.

Got fingers & toes crossed for you....


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope it is Eric
Please let us know when you can
Maureen


----------



## Nina&Andrea'sMom (Jun 19, 2010)

Just saw this thread. Fingers and paws crossed for Eric to come home safely!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Any news? Was it him?

Hope he's back home soon! 
It seems to me like the majority of cat owners have gone through this at some point. All the more reason for me to keep Wabbit as an indoor cat, I'm just not sure how easy it's going to be as Cassie will NOT stand for being an indoor cat and I have kids that could accidentally leave doors open etc... Not to mention needing windows open in the Summer...
It does worry me


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Well unfortunately the found cat was not Eric but his fat twin! 

Speaking to all the neighbours and they are all keeping eyes peeled for him but like you guys have all mention, there cats run off for days at a time so hopefully he is just having a party somewhere and will come back soon for his dinner!

The dilemma i'll have is ever letting him out again and good point about windows and patio doors etc. With summer approaching he will escape sooner or later.

I've thrown a bit of used litter in the garden to get some scent out there and i'll keep shaking my biscuit box like a nutter!!

Thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry it wasn't better news  keeping everything crossed that he finds his way back to you very soon.
During the summer when we have the patio doors open I either make sure that Mai Tai is shut into a room with her things or she comes outside with me on her lead. I just keep her on a long extending lead so that she can explore but more often than not she will sleep on me knee if I'm sitting out there. If we're gardening I peg the end of her lead down near me where she can assist in tipping up the gardening bag 
You just have to keep drilling into kids (husbands too  to make sure the door is closed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

_


pinkfluffyballs said:



Well unfortunately the found cat was not Eric but his fat twin! 

The dilemma i'll have is ever letting him out again and good point about windows and patio doors etc. With summer approaching he will escape sooner or later. QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


pinkfluffyballs said:


> SO sorry it wasn't Eric. Unfortunately ginger cats are quite popular and if 'yours' goes awol, every ginger in the area becomes a prime target!  My Oscar is ginger and when he went off for a 4 day party, I was getting calls from everyone in the area but it was never him! It's not funny get 3 calls in succession from people telling you that you cat is in their garden "right now!" but they all live 3 or 4 streets away from each other....
> 
> We can only hope that, due to the weather warming up and the nights getting longer, that he thinks it's a good time to go out 'sploring.
> 
> ...


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

you are doing the right thing though by asking neighbours and also by shaking his buiscuits he should come back when he gets hungry. keep us posted im allways looking for news


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope everything is okay and he comes back soon. Hurry home eric  xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no  *crossed paws* his home soon


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Still no news hun?


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear your boy has disappeared. Fingers crossed for a quick return with his tail up and feeling healthy.

Charleecat sends positive vibes and a nose kiss for you.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Still nothing. Feel so lost


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Still nothing. Feel so lost


A cat is missing near me, got a leaflet through the door today, and the partner see him about 10mins before the leaflet came so I called them but he had long gone by then 

Might be worth doing some leaflets asking for them to check sheds/outdoor houses etc?

hope he shows up soon


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you have got to keep at it, dont give up


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you will find him soon.
We have our fingers and paws crossed for his safe return.x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

hope he turns up soon ((())))


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

You must be frantic, I know I would be. Hope he turns up safe and sound soon.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you posted on the lost and found pages?-if someone does find him-this is where they may look 
Hope he is found-thinking of you
love Maureen


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Any News on him?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

My thelma occasionaly goes out usually just in the gardern but occasionly she goes a bit further. I never leave her out overnight so i stand outside my front door calling thelma, thelma, thelma .............. THELMA!!!! shaking the food box pmsl. She comes prancing down the road like whats all the fuss about. I get some strange looks  I dont worry where i live because i live on a close so you get about 1 car an hour, also my house is set back from the road. I hope he is back soon, if it makes you feel any better my sisters cat went missing for a week and he came back fine and fat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news? did you post any leaflets?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is sad


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Spent all day posting leaflets, speaking to the neighbours and having a good look around.

A neighbour thinks she may have seen him last night and also the man across the road from her thinks he saw him under his caravan too so maybe he is around somewhere still.

Pity it is such a beautiful day, he won't want to come inside! I've also propped up a fence panel up so there is a gap at the back of the garden where he usually climbs so he can come through more easily.


----------



## Ruggy (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck, I really hope you find your wee cat.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hopefully it is him they have been seeing.
Have you thought what your gonna do when he hopefully returns? continue letting him out or find an alternative? their such a worry aren't they!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I really don't think I could let him out again, maybe just if I'm in the garden but I don't think I could bare this feeling again. 

It's the not knowing that's so frustrating and upsetting. I've seen the same 4 cats hundreds of times but not Eric. I'm trying to be positive and think that if he was hit by a car or something I would know by now and that every cat seems to have a little escapade and also the sightings of him.

My worry is that he can't find his way home, is locked in somewhere or has been stolen. You get a lot of people trying to be kind and taking cats in or feeding them. I just wish people would take them straight to the vets or RSPCA to be scanned because it's such a heartache.

I really, really wouldn't know how to cope if I lost him. It would devastate me.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It's really not helping that he has a lookalike in the area. I can't understand why, if he was close by, he wouldn't have come in by now. Sounds like someone's decided he's lost and is feeding him, or has taken him in. 

Please come home soon, little one.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> I really don't think I could let him out again, maybe just if I'm in the garden but I don't think I could bare this feeling again.
> 
> It's the not knowing that's so frustrating and upsetting. I've seen the same 4 cats hundreds of times but not Eric. I'm trying to be positive and think that if he was hit by a car or something I would know by now and that every cat seems to have a little escapade and also the sightings of him.
> 
> ...


All *paws crossed* this end for a safe return, its best if you let them out to do it for 10mins a day and build it up over months to a larger time, and do a recall for them like a word or noise or whistle.

keep us updated, hopefully his just out playing in the sun


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope he's home safe & sound x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Keep looking luv, He,s out there somewhere. Am sure you will get him back. ERIC, Indie says - Go home NOW.


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

AWWWW im so sorry to hear he isnt home yet but im sure he will be.

Cats love to explore everywhere and everything and he is oribs just wondering around without a care in the world while you at home fussing 

My friends little cat is 8months old and she let him out after being in the garden on and off over a period of a month and he was gone for over six days and then appeared at the living room windows one morning with a mice in his mouth lol.

Hope he returns soon
xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

keeping my fingers crossed just dont give up


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Eric is still missing.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel but don't give up. My Oscar went missing just after New Year when the weather was brutally cold. He was missing for 5 days and like you I was out at all hours desperately searching for him. He did turn up very early on the morning of the 5th day, looking a bit thinner and full of stories! The good folks on pet forums gave me loads of good advice and support. I was advised to empty my hoover outside and hang dirty washing on the washing line to help him "smell" his way home. I don't know if this helped or not but he did find his way home. 
I can also empathise about the lookalike as we have two maine coons, one silver tabby (Leo) and Oscar is brown tabby with white. A few of my neighbours reported seeing Oscar but it was Leo. I don't think they are at all alike but at least they were willing to keep an eye out! 
C'mon Eric. We are all waiting for you to come home!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Forget-me-not said:


> I know exactly how you feel but don't give up. My Oscar went missing just after New Year when the weather was brutally cold. He was missing for 5 days and like you I was out at all hours desperately searching for him. He did turn up very early on the morning of the 5th day, looking a bit thinner and full of stories! The good folks on pet forums gave me loads of good advice and support. I was advised to empty my hoover outside and hang dirty washing on the washing line to help him "smell" his way home. I don't know if this helped or not but he did find his way home.
> I can also empathise about the lookalike as we have two maine coons, one silver tabby (Leo) and Oscar is brown tabby with white. A few of my neighbours reported seeing Oscar but it was Leo. I don't think they are at all alike but at least they were willing to keep an eye out!
> C'mon Eric. We are all waiting for you to come home!


Thanks for this 

He has been sighted a couple more times, always in the same area but by the time I get there he seems to have gone, if it even is him!

I'll def try the washing and hoover trick, anything to get him to come home!

I just feel like he must be trapped somewhere or someone has taken in him. I just wish someone would ring me and tell me they've got him or he turns up safe and well. I've spent the last few days having very little sleep and searching the streets at all hours. The neighbours have been great in helping out, most are cat owners themselves so understand how upsetting it is.

I hope today is the day and he comes home bored and ready for lots of cuddles! It's the not knowing that's driving me insane. I really don't know how people who lose a child cope! :cryin:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> He has been sighted a couple more times, always in the same area but by the time I get there he seems to have gone, if it even is him!


Probably a stupid suggestion (apologies) but have you tried 'hanging around' the area he has been spotted in for a few hours at a time? When one of mine went awol many years ago, and was spotted in a specific area, I was there all hours of the day & night. I parked the car on the street where he had been seen and would sit in it for ages, getting out every so often to call the cats name. If you are doing this, it is also good to try and stay in one place because if you are calling your cat and moving about, he's always going to be behind you as he follows your voice. Staying in one place helps for him to track you.

Also, a recommendation that I read was to use (try not to be put-off) your own wee!!! Because your scent is SO strong in your wee-wee, the recommendation was to bottle some fresh stuff and then lay a trail from where you believe your cat is back to your home. If you think how often your cat comes into the loo with you, there is a logic to this suggestion as he would definately recognise your smell.

Again these are only suggestions....

Still hoping for Eric's speedy return.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

any news?

hope he's home soon!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope he comes home soon. One of mine went missing once and we put flyers through all the neighbours doors asking them to check sheds and garages and she appeared. She'd obviously gone for a nosey around and got locked in somewhere.


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

Wish Eric come back so soon


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Keep us posted, I hope he returns home safely very soon.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Still no sign 

Going on a mass leaflet and poster drop tomorrow, widen the area.

I swear I can smell his wee in the alley way, it may just be cat wee in general but every time I go to a specific spot it smells like his wee!

I may have to try bottling my own lol! I am getting desperate to see my baby cat!

I've also put my dressing gown, a favourite of his, in the garden to get some smell in the area.

Think hanging round one area at the time might be a good idea.

Also, what do you think about putting a reward? I do think people are genuinely being helpful and looking out for him but a reward might be a bit more of an incentive?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would say that he is in need of medication rather than a reward you may get all sorts of dodgy calls  but if someone has him & thinks he needs medication they might think twice about keeping him, realy hope he's home soon x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear Eric's still not back  
Read this thread last week and just caught up with it.

Wishing him home for you *hugs*


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you microchip him?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

he still not back?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

i have just read this thread for the first time..cannot believe i missed it !!!
my computer has been playing up and i have just been scanning thread titles and honestly didnt realise this thread was for a missing cat

i am so sorry hun..that you are going through this..you have had amazing support on here so far and it will continue...i am keeping everything crossed for you and hope eric is back with you soon 

i decided to keep honey and indy as indoor cats because i couldnt go through
this worry...even though i can imagine how you must be feeling 

dont give up...wishing you so much good luck and sending you and eric positive vibes....come home little one xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I spoke to a vet today and he said it might be because he has some hormones left in his system (he was only neutered a fortnight ago) so he may still roam. He assured my it's perfectly normal and it's still early days yet to worry.

I just want to see him coming running towards me! I want to cuddle and squeeze him until his eyes pop out!!!!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

HDWells said:


> Did you microchip him?


Yeah he is micro chipped and had a collar so fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't know this was a lost little friend thread. I started at the first post and read all through and now I'm in tears for you. I so hoped he'd been found.

Come on little puss, go home 

Really thinking of you

Em
xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

So sweet, thanks hun xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Having gone through this last year it's still fresh in my mind.
You are doing all the right things.
Being micro chipped is good.
If he is wondering he will eventually end up in someone's garden and that's when you will get him back.
Ours did this. The lady took him in and her neighbour came round and said that she thought she had seen him advertised in the lost and found in the local paper. That's when i got the call.

Have you thought of putting him in the paper with a colour photo?
Also in the posters i did put that mine had heart problems and also i put large reward.
It's true i did get a few stupid phone calls and some were nasty but i just carried on.

Just keep the positive vibes going.
I know it's difficult and you are probably knackered from walking round and delivering leaflets but it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed he comes home soon. 
xxx


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aw I so hoped when I read this through you were going to say he was home at the end.

It sounds fairly common for them to go off and have a wander but that is no consolation to you when it is your baby that is missing!

We are going to start letting Reggie out soon and I am dreading this happening!

Keep us updated

x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Argh i'm going slowly insane 

This is torture!

Still no sign !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Argh i'm going slowly insane
> 
> This is torture!
> 
> Still no sign !!!


Just saw the thread come up and hoped there'd been good news.

Come on Eric 

Big hugs

Em
xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really do feel for you  Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

aww this awful news i really hope he returns


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Just saw the thread come up and hoped there'd been good news.
> 
> Come on Eric
> 
> ...


Yeah... me too....  

Still got the fingers & toes crossed that the coolest cat with the coolest name in town will come home soon. 

Thinking of ya hon..


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Argh i'm going slowly insane
> 
> This is torture!
> 
> Still no sign !!!


i wish i could say something to make you feel better 

keep the faith hun....come on eric..your mummy is waiting for you to come home!! 

kelly xx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Tigger went missing for a week once. mind you he was 6 years old at the time. Eventually he came home and just strolled in as if nothing and looking none the worse for wear. It is very worrying when they go missing. l hope the little is found soon.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Our Scamp went missing for a week when he was about 10, we had only moved a week before and that week was agony as I wondered if he would find his way back home after such a short time in a new area. We did the usual, posters, fliers, contacted the microchip company to report him missing, went out at all hours etc. We had reported sightings but they were always of a similar looking cat. A week later he strolled in through the cat flap at 4 am, thinner and very very hungry, we think he had been shut in someones house and they had gone away. He started drinking from the loo, something he had never done before, this was what makes us think he was shut in as he wasn't dehydrated and it was summer time. Don't give up hope, there are many on here who have lost their cats for much longer and had a happy ending, hope you do too


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there

I don't know if this is of any help but my TC went missing for 6 weeks once! It was absolute hell and I cried every night I went looking for him and came home without him. I made an A4 poster with a colour photo etc and laminated loads of them. Put them up on lamposts and wherever I could with cable ties and offered £100 reward (this was about 15 yrs ago). Eventually someone did call me to say he was on their doorstep and he was about half a mile from where we lived. 

Everything crossed for you hun....I know how awful it is. Positive vibes for a safe return...

~x~


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I've laminated some posters and stuck them up around the area on lamp posts and stuck some in the local supermarkets, chip shops etc.

Twice today someone reckons they have seen him although I did find the annoying ginger look alike is sporting a new orange collar!!! Not the same as Eric's but still, i'm going to speak to the owner and ask if she would mind putting his old one back on so not to confuse matters.

The local primary school at the end of the road all got asked in their assembley this morning if they had seen him so they are keeping an eye out too.

I feel slightly positive today. Might be because i've literally done all I can and you guys all have experiences similar where there has been a happy ending. I just feel he is getting closer as the sightings are getting more frequent and more exact.

I'm trying to keep positive although I spend most nights in tears. I really miss him so much.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey!
I've only just caught up on this thread and just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. I can't imagine how awful it must be, but try and stay positive. Have always thought how extra cute Eric is when I look at his picture on your posts and I love his name. It was actually on the shortlist when we were getting William! I really hope he comes home to you soon. I will add to the positive experiences - my dads cat Cleo once went missing for nearly 7 weeks and just showed up at home one day a lot thinner and with a few scrapes, but nothing seriously amiss. Hope you're holding up. 

* Sending big cyber hugs * 

Sparkles
xx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks for the positive vibes, it really does cheer me up! x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Keep Strong Luv, He,s Out there Somewhere and Am Sure He will be home soon. Fingers and Paws All crossed Here. x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone tried the loc8tor tracker thing? Thought I might buy one if Eric returns.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea seen them Loc8tor Things, OK for keys phones etc, Not sure if any good for Pets, Great idea but not cheap.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Come home Eric!! xxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Anyone tried the loc8tor tracker thing? Thought I might buy one if Eric returns.


I bought one they would be ok if you didn't attach it to a break a way collar.
Harley kept loosing his.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed that Eric comes home soon

I am so impressed at your positive attitude and you are doing all you can to get him home. Come home soon Eric!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> he is such a beautiful boy
> a feel a knot in my stomach for you hun.....it will make my day when he comes home to you...am checking thread every day..willing for the news he has come home
> 
> keep going ...you are doing everything right....the more people who know about him the better...any chance of getting hold of your local radio station and trying to get them to put a message out about eric ?
> ...


he is such a beautiful boy 
a feel a knot in my stomach for you hun.....it will make my day when he comes home to you...am checking thread every day..willing for the news he has come home 

keep going ...you are doing everything right....the more people who know about him the better...any chance of getting hold of your local radio station and trying to get them to put a message out about eric ?

sending you all the luck in the world as always xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry made it abit of a mess of that last post


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

honeysmummy said:


> sorry made it abit of a mess of that last post


No You Did Not, I would suggest the same. even if they wouldn't put it on the radio. You Gotta Try every avenue To get him Back


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Amin said:


> No You Did Not, I would suggest the same. even if they wouldn't put it on the radio. You Gotta Try every avenue To get him Back


Thanks amin...i meant i duplicated the message lol


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

In Jersey (Channel Isles) Where we visit Family members every year, They Put missing pets on Local TV, Great Idea. Back To Eric. GET Home Now!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

honeysmummy said:


> Thanks amin...i meant i duplicated the message lol


How Manny Wine Gums you had tonight, Geez sum!!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Amin said:


> How Manny Wine Gums you had tonight, Geez sum!!


i wish !!...its sleep deprivation 

Like Amin said...COME HOME NOW ERIC...your mummy misses you xx


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Just wanted to send positive vibes and say that I hope the wanderer returns soon. He is a beautiful cat. 
Eric -Get Home NOW! 
We all want a happy ending and I would love to see more pictures of Eric back home where he belongs!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

My mum has been looking all day bless her still no sign although she did find a dead dog in a bin bag! It was a jack russell she thinks, was very decomposed  sick world we live in!!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

we are still with you hun...come on gorgeous eric xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> My mum has been looking all day bless her still no sign although she did find a dead dog in a bin bag! It was a jack russell she thinks, was very decomposed  sick world we live in!!


Oh god  

Don't let that get you down looking for Eric though hen

Em
xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

have you tried local radio hun...without sounding crass...they would love the story more because when eric comes home..they could say they had something to do with it....just trying to think of everything that you could try

wish i could do more xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I check this thread every day hoping he will be home with you soon


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just checking in to see how you're doing and let you know you're still in my thoughts. Please come home Eric, we're all waiting here on PF. 

xxx


----------



## dalestorm (Mar 23, 2011)

I only joined the other day but have been following this thread from the begining. I really hope he turns up soon.

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

C'mon, Eric! You already have a lot of adventures to tell. Now, be a good boy and go home to your family!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Just on my way out to put up more posters.

In Nottingham they have just got rid of our local radio and it's now Capital FM and from experience of working in marketing it would cost SO much and I really couldn't afford it. It would be £1000 at least. Trouble is people don't really read our Evening Post anymore either.

I'm hoping as it's the weekend more people will be out and about and see my posters and hopefully see him!!!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

thats a shame hun about radio costing so much..but never mind...posters are just as good...i always stop to look at posters in my area...everytime i see you have posted i am praying its good news....i hoping that will be sooner rather than later

keep it up....we all feel like we know you eric....come home gorgeous boy

xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Just on my way out to put up more posters.
> 
> In Nottingham they have just got rid of our local radio and it's now Capital FM and from experience of working in marketing it would cost SO much and I really couldn't afford it. It would be £1000 at least. Trouble is people don't really read our Evening Post anymore either.
> 
> I'm hoping as it's the weekend more people will be out and about and see my posters and hopefully see him!!!


*It might be worth a shot by contacting them via a message,they can either say yes or no hun.
Contact - Capital FM*


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

This photo makes me sad  I hope I get to cuddle him again!

Someone out there must have seen him surely


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I am still hoping for a happy ending, he's such a lovely cat and obviously very much missed. Scamp has his Paws crossed and we our fingers


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Checking each day for news of your lovely boy  Such a beautiful photo of the two of you there. Hope he's home for you soon xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know he will come back to you. Sending you some postitive vibes x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Am I best to carry looking for him or just be patient and let him come home? I feel useless not doing anything but I don't know if I'm doing more harms than good going looking for him. 

Nobody has rang, I've got posters everywhere  I just fear the worst that he is trapped or someone has stolen him. If he was dead them at least I would know. It feels like my life is on pause at the minute. I've put his bed and toys away today because it's making me feel so upset! Never thought I would feel this way. He's such a mummy's boy, it's cold out there, he needs a cuddle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Am I best to carry looking for him or just be patient and let him come home? I feel useless not doing anything but I don't know if I'm doing more harms than good going looking for him.
> 
> Nobody has rang, I've got posters everywhere  I just fear the worst that he is trapped or someone has stolen him. If he was dead them at least I would know. It feels like my life is on pause at the minute. I've put his bed and toys away today because it's making me feel so upset! Never thought I would feel this way. He's such a mummy's boy, it's cold out there, he needs a cuddle.


Oh sweetheart 

This thread brings tears to my eyes every time I click on it 

I'm not sure if anyones said it but I haven't seen it - do any pet forum members live near to you?

Come on little Eric  

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

this is heartbreaking


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> this is heartbreaking


It really is dreadful isn't it  I want all the lost cats to go home but I've really got caught on Eric   

Em
xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know its not a nice subject, but if you are really worried that something might have happened to him like he has been hit by a car etc you can always try the council.
you must keep going out and calling him if he is in the area he will recognise your voice. you always wonder if some do gooder has taken him in


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

KEEP ON LOOKING!!! No news is good news in these cases at this stage. I would recommend knocking on neighbour's doors and _waiting _ while they check garages/sheds etc, now is not the time to be shy! I have invited myself in to various houses and gardens over the years to call for an errant cat...and then of course there was the time I invited myself into a neighbour's house and _pulled up 2 of her floorboards_ to pull out a skinny dusty Murphy who had been missing for *6 weeks*.
If there are natural boundaries to your own area which you think he may have crossed go to the other side of that zone and continue your search there ( for example, one of mine once got beyond a row of terraced houses....she got through, but could not find her way back as the houses formed a barrier )


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep going hunny.....feel for you so much..i well up everytime i come on this thread....did you say you had done a leaflet drop ?....i think its a case of re-tracing old ground...knocking on doors..getting them to check sheds and garages. A friend of mines cat got caught in somebodies garage...my friend waited for her to go and look in her garage and out came bert !!

Dont feel awkard about asking people...i think you will feel better doing things than allowing yourself to get really down by waiting for him to come back

Eric is a beautiful boy..and i so want you and him to get your happy ending which i hope with all my heart you do...painful to say..but its still early days even though it seems like a lifetime

keep strong.....eric you are missed and we all want you home xxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Logged on just to let you know that the homeboys & I are still thinking about you and that we keep on sending the vibes to Eric to come home.

So many of us have been in the place where you are now & we all know what it feels like. Some of us have been lucky & had our babies come home, some of us have had to come to terms with never seeing them again. Whatever the outcome, we'll all be here for you chick. You can tell us how you feel anytime. 

Sending you big cyber-hugs of strength & hope and looking forward to the day when I click on this thread to read that the dirty li'l stop-out has come home safe and sound.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Checking This Everyday Now, And Willing Eric Home. Don't Give in Love, Ever. He,s out There somewhere and You Will Find Him. Poss vibes Here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Just adding to the other lovely posts by saying we're thinking of you both

Em
xx


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep looking at this to check if eric is home yet, sending positive vibes to you all and willing the little adventurer home.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't give up hun he is somewhere, keep knocking on all the doors, walking the streets, posters, local advert in paper, telling everyone you see etc x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got an ad in the paper starting tomorrow for 3 nights so maybe that will get some people looking.

I just don't know what to do! I feel like someone has stolen him or has taken him somewhere else because it has been so long! I keep hearing all these stories about cats that come back after 1, 2, 3 weeks etc but I just get the feeling I won't be so lucky, but maybe i'm being pessimistic.


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> I've got an ad in the paper starting tomorrow for 3 nights so maybe that will get some people looking.
> 
> I just don't know what to do! I feel like someone has stolen him or has taken him somewhere else because it has been so long! I keep hearing all these stories about cats that come back after 1, 2, 3 weeks etc but I just get the feeling I won't be so lucky, but maybe i'm being pessimistic.


You will be lucky.
I felt the same. It took 6 weeks but i got that call.
It was putting him the paper that i got him back. I had to re advertise for 4 weeks and on the 4th week i remember saying to my hubby that i think this will have to be out last ad and it was that ad that got him back.

So don't give up because you will get him back. xx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I need to think more like a cat than a human!

I just imagine he is cold, lonely and hungry when in fact he is probably enjoying himself and stealing food or eating mice!

These stories are really helping me, I hope I don't have to wait 6 weeks but I suppose it is better than not coming back at all! I haven't heard anyone say their cat went for good which is promising 

I wish he had a camera attached to him, i'd love to know where he is hiding and what he is doing that is so exciting, the little rascal!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> I think I need to think more like a cat than a human!
> 
> I just imagine he is cold, lonely and hungry when in fact he is probably enjoying himself and stealing food or eating mice!
> 
> ...


Don't give up yet, we are all willing him home I wish I had a camera on Scamp sometimes too, especially when he comes home with dirty paws and I can't figure out where he has been to get like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Just sending another big hug 

Em
xx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi hun....hope you will get lots of responses from your ad in the paper 

Thinking of you as always....enough partying now gorgeous Eric..time to walk through the door xxx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate waiting, i'm so impatient!!!

I keep looking out my skylights over the neighbourhood but obviously can't see him at all. I can see all my shiny posters tho  hopefully someone will take notice!!

How long can cats go without food? Is he going to come back all skinny and ill? He weighed 4.5kg before he left, I will weigh him if and when he comes back. Definitely going to take him for a vet check up even if all appears to be ok!

I'm just hoping he hasn't been stolen or is trapped somewhere. I keep thinking of the worst. Must stay positive. The house feels so empty. My OH is missing him a lot now. He misses rolling on the floor play fighting with Eric.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Big hugs ((())) 
My heart was in my mouth when I saw you had posted  I do hope he turns up for you soon. My semi-feral boy used to take himself off for a week at a time sometimes and just as my DH was saying he thought we'd never see him again he would be sitting on the window sill
Come on Eric, your mummy wants you home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Big hugs ((()))
> My heart was in my mouth when I saw you had posted  I do hope he turns up for you soon. My semi-feral boy used to take himself off for a week at a time sometimes and just as my DH was saying he thought we'd never see him again he would be sitting on the window sill
> Come on Eric, your mummy wants you home.


Mine too  Come on little 'un

Em
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Still here for you hun. Still clicking on every day hoping for some good news.

Sod the street party for the Royal Wedding, I think we should have one when Eric comes home!!! The bunting is ready and waiting to be hung.... 

More cyber hugs on the way to keep you going.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had 2 phone calls to say he has been seen on the primary school field! I've got my friend out looking today, bless her, while i'm working. She has said that a lady on the street on the other side of the school has also seen him playing in the gardens so if he hasn't been found by tonight i'm going to go knocking on the doors down that round as I suspect someone on this road has been feeding him!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh hun hope it is a good lead and you find him very soon! he will be staying in when he comes back now? what a cheeky monkey he is!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OOh, sounds really hopeful! Fingers toes and whiskers all crossed here.x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

ooh...i am getting all excited..little bugger 
really hoping this will be good news for you later...knock all the the doors you have to hun and maybe try and get over to that playing field later...if he has been playing..like you said he is probably being fed to have the energy to run around

keeping everything crossed...pls let us know later


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news!!! Keep us posted, and good luck!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhh what a big hopeful turn-up...

I am really, REALLY hoping that this is it, Mr Cool-Cat is on his way home.

I'm with the other guys - absolutely EVERYTHING is crossed for you hun. 

I'm impressed that you are still at work tbh - when Merson went AWOL, my boss was told in no uncertain terms "I'm here when I'm here but at the first sign of a sighting I'll be out the door faster than a speeding bullet. You got that?" Fortunately, he was fully understanding of my feelings for my cat & didn't argue. (The strong Glaswegian accent might also have been a factor in his 'no arguement from me' decision.....     )


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds promising  Fingers and paws crossed here xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Keeping everything here crossed for you xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have been watching this thread daily ,always dreading reading the latest but ,hopefully this may mean the mystery is close to being solved.Fingers and paws crossed xx.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for a happy ending later  x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really hope it's him.
Don't worry about the hunger thing.
Cats are great survivors and they will hunt and steal food.
After 6 weeks on the run Harley was only a bit lighter. I took him to the vet for a check over and he was fine.
I hope you get your wish very soon xx


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Really hoping it is the elusive Eric! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all paws crossed here that its him & they manage to catch him


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

If it is Eric that has been seen Then Its Great News. I would Get Round there and start Knocking on Doors, If you have a friend helping look for him too, All The better. Really Hoping it Him. Keep us posted. Good Luck.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's hoping for good news  Fingers and paws crossed for his safe return.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got shivers going down my spine 

Come on Eric! 

Em
xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

C'mon Eric come home !!!! youve had enough fun !! 

Lets hope its good news !!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Praying its Eric and he is on his way home to you !! fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh gosh, please let it be cool dude Eric. All fingers, toes and paws crossed here. Let us know!

Hugs

xx


----------



## dalestorm (Mar 23, 2011)

come on Eric time to go home. Wish I could come and help you look. Best of luck.


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Really hope it's Eric! 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what time Pink finishes work? 

I can't get on with any uni work until I know 

Come ON Eric! All my uni friends and my dad are keeping their fingers crossed too! Dafty puss 

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Every time someone posts i'm like' oooh this is it! '


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> Every time someone posts i'm like' oooh this is it! '


:scared: Sorry to do it again to you henny but yeah, me too 

What is it about this naught puss 

Em
xx


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I can't get on with any uni work until I know


This!!

I so hope it's Eric. It would be joyous!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Sparkles87 said:


> This!!
> 
> I so hope it's Eric. It would be joyous!!
> 
> xx


It honestly brings tears to my eyes everytime I read a rainbow bridge or one of these lost friend threads but I just feel so much for this lady 

I'd be this upset too 

Oh come on Eric!! We've all had enough of your antics :lol: Come on gorgeous, orange puss   So many people want you home, and none more than your mum

Em
xx


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> It honestly brings tears to my eyes everytime I read a rainbow bridge or one of these lost friend threads but I just feel so much for this lady
> 
> I'd be this upset too
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. He's only a few months older than William and I just know I would be absolutely inconsolable  Very impressed with Pink's positive attitude despite her distress! Eric is just gorgeous, I'm partial to a bit of ginger. He'll be home, the wee rascal!!

xx


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed for Eric! And even if he isn't found tonight it is a good sign that he is out there! So dont give up x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Still not found him! 

Sorry to keep you all waiting i've been out hunting in the rain!!

I saw a small ginger cat and a light ginger one same colouring as Eric but long-haired so either of these could be the ones they saw although a lady said the one she saw had a heart on his collar...as did Eric!!

I've posted leaflets down that road and went for a good hunt on the school field. Saw two gorgeous cats who hang out in the gardens backing onto the school so I know where the local kitties hang out now!

Feeling slightly more positive that one of these sightings still might be Eric as everyone on that road knows Fudge, the small ginger cat and as for the light coloured kitty, he is very fluffy so I doubt people would think that was Eric.

I'm going to keep going back down that road each day now, still knocking on doors. Trouble is there are a lot of new apartments rather than houses so most people dont have gardens.

Not had any response from the ad in the newspaper yet, I don't think anyone tends to read our local paper anymore!

Thanks so much for all the kind messages, it is really cheering me up. Really thought today might have been the day so got a little upset earlier, feeling like i'm getting so close then back to square one! Just don't think I could miss him much more. The house is too quiet.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate sitting at the computer without my 'helpful' pal!

YouTube - kitty likes mouse


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Have been willing you to find him tonight and when i saw you had posted my heart went in my mouth...i just get this feeling you are close and if the lady recognised his collar that is brilliant

keep going hun...we are all behind you

cmon goregous eric..stop hiding from your mum xxxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

C'mon silly eric, we get it your the expert at hide and seek, but now its time to peek-a-boo !! 
hoping you find him soon !!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhhh it seems like you are so close but it's just about being in the right place at the right time! If only someone who saw him could bring him into their house and call you!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Eric, that's enough! Time to go home now!!!
Naughty, naughty boy. Party is over. Tell your friends bye-bye and go have a huge cuddle with you mummy!!

My ex-flatmate's cat ,Jim, is a ginger like Eric. He was an indoor cat that has never seen the street. He was probably distracted by a butterfly on the balcony and fell. Then he was chased by the landlady psycho dog and went missing. His mum cried for days did everything she could to find him. One night, it was around midnight, she was riding her bike and calling him, like she'd been doing since he went missing. She saw a bunch of cats playing on the grass of the park and one of them stopped and looked at her. Then he started calling her and she couldn't believe her eyes, Jim, right there, filthy brown, playing like a kitten, just 60 metres from where she worked! It was like he had caught her scent and stayed around! I still remember when they arrived at home, that wonderful feeling. Pure happiness. Every time I check this thread I take a deep breath and hope to feel that again. Maybe next time, right?


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Keep Looking and Asking For Him Luv, I know its easy to Say, and must be so Disheartening For you, But You will Get Him Back. Don't Give Up.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww Sweetie, you poor thing. This was my first stop when I logged on this morning, hoping for some happy news. 

Still thinking of you hun and still sending out the vibes to the wee man to get himself home.

Thank you so much for keeping us updated when it must be so hard to do so. 

More cyber hugs coming your way to keep you going.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

A man rang who saw my ad in the paper and said he had seen Eric, describing him very well, on his road and the lady next door has been feeding him. They are going to try and capture the cat when he is eating. They have never seen this cat around except the last 10 days and he keeps returning for food everyday so could be him!

Looked on the map and it is 17mins walk away for a human? Possible?x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That sounds promising - fingers crossed that it is him


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> A man rang who saw my ad in the paper and said he had seen Eric, describing him very well, on his road and the lady next door has been feeding him. They are going to try and capture the cat when he is eating. They have never seen this cat around except the last 10 days and he keeps returning for food everyday so could be him!
> 
> Looked on the map and it is 17mins walk away for a human? Possible?x


Oh, oh, oh oh ........... Sounding good hun....

17 min walk for a shuman is NUFFINK to a puss-cat. Bear in mind that he could have cut through gardens & back yards where you & I would be more sedate and use the pavements. Unless crawling through hedges is your thing... 

Everything still crossed for you.....


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounding really good !!!!!!!!!! i am out today but will check as soon as i get home xx

keeping everything crossed for you......please be eric 

kelly xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds positive!! keep us updated!xx


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhh so excited! it does sound very positive, let us know as soon as you have stopped cuddling him


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Am so excited for you - I do hope it is your lovely Eric xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

That sounds really positive!!!! Still keeping fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

17 mins is no problem I would think! My brother moved in temporarily with my Mum last year for a few months bringing his 3 cats with him. She has an acre of garden next to a large field and previously he'd lived in a terraced house near town, so you can imagine their joy at all this roaming space - mice, rabbits etc. 

Apparently so much so that when he finally moved back out into his own place about a mile away (and moved the cats there by car, obviously) Maggie went missing for a week.. He obviously spent the time worried sick, until staff at my Mums (she's run a Nursery within her house) said they had spotted her down the garden but she wouldn't go near anyone.. She was clearly too in love with the elements! So she'd found her way back there, without ever having walked that route before - and eventually at the end of the week, turned up back on my brothers doorstep, perfectly healthy but starving and on the skinny side and now she hardly even uses the cat flap to go outside - Reckon she knows where her breads buttered now!

C'mon Eric, if only you knew how much we were all talking about you! You know Mummy has much nicer food at her house than any other hoomins who shouldn't be feeding you 

xx


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

can't wait to hear from you later, I so hope it is him!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope it's little Eric! x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Fingers crossed it Eric


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm still watching and waiting and hoping like hell you post good news soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oooh....I can feel it in my waters....good news is coming soon!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

C'mon Eric.... Feel the lurve man..... Feel the lurve..... :001_tt1::001_tt1:

All the groovy peeples want you home so pick up the vibe dude..... :







(Sorry folks, nearly lunchtime & the blood sugar is low. Normal service will be resumed after 2pm)


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Please let it be Eric so that your Mummy can be happy again


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Dante said:


> C'mon Eric, if only you knew how much we were all talking about you! You know Mummy has much nicer food at her house than any other hoomins who shouldn't be feeding you
> 
> xx


He knows full well  He's checking this everyday I bet :lol:

Good luck again today hen! Like the sound of this new bit of news :thumbup:

Comeeee on puss cat. Enough.

Em
xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I really do hope this cat is Eric !! fingers and paws crossed !!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi pinkfluffyballs, I have been lurking around the forum for some time but to-day felt I had to join just so that I could send you a virtual hug and to tell you that I have my fingers crossed that Eric will turn up.

I know the feeling of frustration and utter pain you are going through, I have been there myself on several occasions ...luckily our roamers all came back and I truly hope Eric does the same.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

any news??? ..its like waiting for christmas day...with hopefully a gorgeous ginger and white furbaby called eric at the bottom of the tree 

pls let it be him xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So hoping its Eric.Please let us all know
Thinking of you -you must be on pins
from Maureen


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

***fingers crossed***arms crossed***legs crossed***feet crossed***

*Looks around for any other options to cross.....***toes crossed***

I really hope this is your Eric, and that they've managed to get hold of him for you. LD x


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

ERIC IS HOME SAFE AND WELL!

Got a phone call to say a lady up the road had him and had been feeding him for the last few days!

He is quite skinny and a bit tired.

He has a slight graze on his lip and near his whiskers but have already healed!

I have never been so happy in all my life!

Just want to say a massive thank you to all the kind words, tips and support you have all given as I wouldn't have got through it without you guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> ERIC IS HOME SAFE AND WELL!
> 
> Got a phone call to say a lady up the road had him and had been feeding him for the last few days!
> 
> ...


Y E S ! ! ! ! 

I'm actually in tears. I shouted YES outloud :lol:

Oh you clever, wonderful cat    

Em
xx


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

That's really great news! Made my day!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Fantastic News* I am so pleased for you and Eric.Give him a big hug from Meeko and his slave.xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay I am so pleased for you.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

just looked at this this morning. well done eric is home how wonderful.
spoil him rotten and lots of hugs and kisses.
so so pleased for you.
michelle x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

That's it now - GROUNDED :lol: Little bugger :lol:

I'm so happy for you  I think we'd have had mass depression if Eric hadn't come home 

Em
xx

EDIT - You're not allowed to leave us now though PFB! We'll all want daily updates on Eric permanently


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

yayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you we knew he would return home, i bet you never want to let him out of your sight again after this! lol xxxxxx


----------



## dalestorm (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderdful news! So pleased for you both.


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

oh YES!!! so happy for you  thanks for putting us out of our misery. Hope he has had a good telling off and a huge cuddle


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!! I'm actually in tears for you :cryin: Give Eric the biggest hug and tell him he is such a naughty boy :nono:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh wow!  
I can't even begin to imagine the relief you must be feeling right now, I'm ecstatic for you and he's not even my cat!

This thread has truly got to me - And many others it seems!

So pleased for you 

Enjoy and spoil him for every inch he's worth.. And more!


----------



## Ruggy (Feb 7, 2011)

That is effing fantastic news! Well done for persevering and enjoy having him back!


----------



## gobubbles (Oct 14, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Totally ecstatic! 

Out of curiosity, what was it - the radio, posters, etc. - that worked in the end?

Xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: dont forget to wag finger at him for all the worry he's caused  after you've finished giving him a huge squash  x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is fantastic news.

I couldn't post on the thread before now as Eric is too close in looks and age to my youngest and everytime I looked at my little one, it made me feel so sad that Eric was missing.

BUT NOW HE'S HOME, I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!!! YEYYY!!!! SUCH BRILLIANT NEWS!! So he wasn't with the man who called and saw the ad? So is that another cat or was Eric getting meals from all over the place?

OHH I'm so happy for you, you must be over the moon!


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awwww....brilliant news hun!  I have a feeling that he's going to be spoiled rotten!! 

~x~


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

He has had a little bit to eat but the lady who found him said he had not long since eaten. He's asleep on his favourite spot, my fluffy dressing gown!

She saw my ad in the paper! So glad I put that in!

I think this lady was well up for keeping Eric! Glad I got him back when I did because they had fallen for him!

Here's a little piccy of the naughty tired kitty!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow!! That's wonderful news.
A few tears in the old eyes but i can still manage to see to type.

If like Harley who went walk about for 6 weeks Eric won't want to go out for a while.

This is the best news today!!
I know you will have a lovely evening together stroking him and lots of kisses and cuddles. Please give him a few from me. xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Bless him  It's so lovely to see new photos of him! :lol: Good puss   

Em
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I TOLD you I could feel it in my waters!
Seriously, deliriously happy for you. x


----------



## gobubbles (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous kitty! Must be so happy to be back with mummy! 

So glad the paper ad worked! It makes you realise tho how many owners give up the search when in fact the cat has just found a new slave somewhere...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bless him fast asleep.
Glad the paper worked for you.!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Fantastic news!!* :thumbup:

I'm so happy for you x​


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

sooo happy for you.
and naughty Eric fancy not even sending mammy a postcard from your hols do you realize how worried she has been.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Brilliant news. So glad Eric is home where he belongs. Like many others, this thread has really caught my interest and I have been checking every day. Give him a special hug from all his pet forum pals!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

brilliant news that eric is home !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobubbles (Oct 14, 2010)

BTW - have you worked out how far he went?  Actually curious to hear what his roaming range is. 

Xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

gobubbles said:


> BTW - have you worked out how far he went?  Actually curious to hear what his roaming range is.
> 
> Xx


:lol: Me too. I'd LOVE to know what he'd been doing all this time!

Em
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Singing: ZIPPETTY-DOO-DAH, ZIPPETTY-DAY.... 
MY OH MY WHAT WONDERFUL DAY. 
PLENTY OF ERIC SNUGGLES A-COMING YOUR WAY, 
ZIPPETTY-DO- DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH... 
ZIPPETTY DAY!!!!!!Singing:

Girlfriend, this IS a red-letter day!!!!!!!

I have specially logged on just to see if there was any news.... AND THERE WAS!!! I am crying with joy for you both. Merson also sends you both some big cat loves!!!

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> EDIT - You're not allowed to leave us now though PFB! We'll all want daily updates on Eric permanently


Couldn't agree more!!! We'll be needing a daily fix of Eric Activity from here on in as I think he has become an addiction for more than just a few of us. 

Still smiling for you hun.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Brilliant !!. I Told You, You Would Get Him Back. Where Was He, Did He Say Anything,


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Fantastic News! 

So please you and Eric are reunited at last! 
xx


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The little sod  Don't you just wish they could understand a good old talking to?

I'm so glad for you and Eric. Fantastic


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Fantastic news, really pleased for you, nearly 2 weeks!


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh thank goodness!  glad he is safe and well and home


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have just logged on after putting my little one to bed and i sat read post shouted yes at the top of my voice and burst into tears...OH gave me a strange look

i am over the moon and back for you...been thinking about you and eric all of the time....wanted him to come home sooo much to you

just kept on imagining if it had been one of mine and felt sick for you

give him the biggest hug from me.....its made my day...loved the piccie of him back in his favourite spot..made me cry even more

lots of love and 

kelly xxx

ps you never gave up hun and you got him home


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

WOO!

He is filling himself up nicely!

The house he was found out was only 5 mins walk away but across quite a busy road. Looks like he went through some gardens on the way though! I think he has been all over the place!

He was so pleased to see us earlier. Love him to bits!!!

He has a tiny graze on his lip, cheek (which have healed) and the little pad thing up his leg which was bleeding earlier. I washed it up and it is only very tiny and doesn't appear to be causing any discomfort at all.

Going to get him to the vets for a once-over. He is perking up by the minute.

As you can see below, he is a bit boney but he will soon bulk back out I imagine!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

What an awesome food bowl! I want one! 

So good to hear he's okay and so glad your beautiful boy is back with you 

Mine just walked over, looked at his picture and let out a meow, so 'Hi Eric!' from Pandora


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Wonderful news, give him a big hug from me.

You must be soooooo relieved!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh my god, I just logged on and am overwhelmed with happiness, actually crying! 

Yesssssss!!!! 

So happy for you love, honestly! 

Big hugs from me and William 

Sparkles 
xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

YAY!!!!! fantastic news!!! so pleased for you hun  welcome home Eric xxxxx:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Been following progress everyday pink. i am sooooo happy for you you both. Dont go paranoid and keep checking the doors are shut lol.
Have a happy life together

Steve


----------



## sowen12360 (Mar 20, 2010)

Absolutely wicked news so glad he came back. Has made me even more determined to keep my little girl indoors, she is about the same age as Eric and have seen all your threads over the last year.
I'm afraid to say I cried out with relief as well as went thru the same thing with my old cat.
So pleased for you as he seems sucha lovely kitty and hope you have many more happy years together


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so glad eric is home you just have to persevere at these things, now for GAWD SAKE KEEP HIM IN!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Every time I see the thread title now I smile :lol:

It's brilliant knowing he's in and tucked up with his mum

Em
xx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm lying in bed with Eric asleep on my chest .

Best feeling in the world ever! X


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> I'm lying in bed with Eric asleep on my chest .
> 
> Best feeling in the world ever! X


It'll be the best nights sleep you've had in ages me thinks 

Em
xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Been dodging this thread because I kept checking back and there was no sign so it was upsetting but finally had a look in and have to say I'm so chuffed for you  Glad you got kitty back, and he has an awesome name btw


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY First thread I checked this morning  So happy for you, and Eric DONT YOU DARE DO THAT TO YOUR MUM AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Brilliant news so glad he's home.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

_*


pinkfluffyballs said:



Got a phone call to say a lady up the road had him and had been feeding him for the last few days!

Click to expand...

*_


pinkfluffyballs said:


> > Didn't this 'lady' see his collar with his tag on it? Or has he managed to lose it? This thought has been bugging me all night.
> >
> > Still over the moon for you chuck. I'll bet you've just had the best nights sleep for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

the lil monster!!!

im SOOOOO glad he's finally home and safe! 

do i take it he will now be an indoor cat? :lol:


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yayyyy!! I'm so happy he is home!! xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, so glad.!!!!!! Naughty boy, I want to smack his bum :nono:


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

His collar had gone! He does have a habit of whipping it off or it could have got caught on something. If anyone could recommend a good safety collar then please do so! I've had no luck so far!!

I'm glad they rang me. What is baffling me is that they waited 4 days, feeding him, to bother checking he was chipped etc. They were planning to wait until the weekend to take him to the RSPCA. The little girl was crying her eyes out when my mum took Eric off them. I really suspect they were planning to keep him. The girl had a school uniform on, the same school I plastered with posters! They would be blind to miss the posters! They said they bought the newpaper to see if one was missing. It wouldn't shock me if they picked him up from the alley way or field by the school and took him in because they felt sorry for him.

I understand they are being kind and fed him etc but Eric had a cut which had bled, only a small cut but still, he could have needed urgent vet care and I did tell a porky on my posters saying Eric needed regular medication for a health issue!

As he went and didn't come back I don't think I will be letting him out again. I've got a harness and lead of my neighbour (pink!) which I will use when he has got his strength back. I may change my mind when this is not so fresh in my mind but whenever we went to go out the front or back door last night and this morning Eric didn't even bother trying to escape like normal. I think he has had enough excitement for a while!

I hope he fattens up soon and stops sleeping so much bless him!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Naughty Eric. I would get him a ball and chain instead of a collar!!!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so glad to hear your fantastic news.

I have had to wait until I stopped tearing-up and could see the keyboard before I could add my heartfelt congratulations that all your hard work and perseverance paid off. If you have a hug left over please give it to Eric from me.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

very happy for you and eric

maybe the schoolgirl did know he was the missing cat but kept it quiet in the hope she would get to keep him?


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well done on getting Eric back. You must be very happy.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I just add how glad I am to find Im not the only one who puts pink stuff on their boy cats? Lol. My OH tells me off for it all the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seeing how he was today 


Do you get the feeling poor Pink fluffy is never going to get a moments peace on here now :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe He Was Meeting somebody Special !!  in Secret


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Amin said:


> Maybe He Was Meeting somebody Special !!  in Secret


 Check his facebook 

Em
xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Have followed his story since he went missing and was on her till about 4 30 last night as it was my sons birthday and we were going for a meal-and then ERIC IS FOUND-
Just read your post now and absolutely MADE UP for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
Our 3 cats are all indoor-but 1 of them Rigsby used to jump over next doors fence every a.m. and come round the front to our front door and back in for his breakfast-same routine most days for the last few years-he is 14 now

One day,completely out of character, he strayed onto the road-I saw it and went straight out-but he was hit by a car-luckily going slowly-broken jaw ,lost teeth,vet hospital for 10 days,big bill.

His 2 "brothers " hissed and spat at him on his return-he looked so sad-dribbly mouth ,only 1 canine tooth and jaw a bit wonky,tongue sticking out a bit,fur a bit manky as he hadnt been able to groom himself with having the "lampshade" on his head for so longHe gave me such a sad look.

Since then he,like the other 2 doesnt go out-he hasnt wanted to either
We sometimes take him out on a lead in the back garden.Hes quite happy just lying on the grass or having a wander about and after a while will let you know he wants to go back in 
We still talk-he and I about "the lady in the blue car" -she was the 1 who ran over him!! and I swear he knows what Im saying-we often look to see if she is passing in her car!!!!
DO HOPE you will keep Eric in and use the harness and lead for him-
If were in your place I couldnt go through the last 10 days again-possibly with a different and sad outcome.
Enjoy having him back and give him a big hug from me
from Maureen

P.S 
he looks so much like our youngest cat,Ollie,hes ginger and only 6


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> Have followed his story since he went missing and was on her till about 4 30 last night as it was my sons birthday and we were going for a meal-and then ERIC IS FOUND-
> Just read your post now and absolutely MADE UP for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .
> Our 3 cats are all indoor-but 1 of them Rigsby used to jump over next doors fence every a.m. and come round the front to our front door and back in for his breakfast-same routine most days for the last few years-he is 14 now
> ...


I couldn't bare to lose him again or anything to happen to him so he will be an indoor cat with a nice posh lead 

Is it cruel to put him in one of those baby harnesses and attach him to my chest hehe :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Just seeing how he was today
> 
> Do you get the feeling poor Pink fluffy is never going to get a moments peace on here now :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL, me too! Hope he is settling down after his big adventure


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> I'm lying in bed with Eric asleep on my chest .
> 
> Best feeling in the world ever! X


loving this post...gives me a real warm feeling inside..just so glad he is home with you xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww am well pleased, you must have been frantic, naughty little sod making you worry like that! smacked bums all round lol! :laugh:

How is he in himself? wonder what his been getting up to!

Will you keep him as a indoor baby now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't want to keep dragging this thread up because some of it is so sad  soooo could we have a new one just so we can all check up on mischief? 

Erics own thread? 

Em
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I don't want to keep dragging this thread up because some of it is so sad  soooo could we have a new one just so we can all check up on mischief?
> 
> Erics own thread?
> 
> ...


I did put in a suggestion for "Eric's Daily Blog" - all those in favour say 'Aye'...


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I did put in a suggestion for "Eric's Daily Blog" - all those in favour say 'Aye'...


Aye.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I did put in a suggestion for "Eric's Daily Blog" - all those in favour say 'Aye'...


'Aye'   xx


----------



## Pegster (Mar 19, 2011)

*I'm so glad that you found him and that he was safe and sound!!*(if a bit skinny!) My Silver escaped out the kitchen window once, and was missing for a week. She was found by a nice family three streets over after I put up 'missing cat' posters in the nearby garage.


----------

